# New snow goose hunting video!!!



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is some video of our 2010 spring season.This is my first time editing and posting a you tube video so I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks guys hope you enjoy!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Some nice footage in there. :beer:


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Like to see em come in, love to see them fall! From what you show so far, should be good! :beer:


----------



## Mallardboy (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice video


----------



## Devon D. Charette (Apr 20, 2010)

I enjoyed it, thanks for posting!


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks guys glad you liked it.


----------

